# los angeles



## lisalisa (Sep 19, 2008)

Hi Can anyone tell us how to go about moving to los angeles . What visas etc and the best place to live near good schools not to far from beach etc . Would like info if anyone got any !!!! Cheers lisa.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

lisalisa said:


> Hi Can anyone tell us how to go about moving to los angeles . What visas etc and the best place to live near good schools not to far from beach etc . Would like info if anyone got any !!!! Cheers lisa.


Buy an airplane ticket would be my advice. Santa Monica is both near the beach and has good schools. And you can get proper bacon.

I have no idea which visa you need since you give insufficient information. The basic methods include familial relationships, employment or loadsa money. Which one are you offering?


----------



## lisalisa (Sep 19, 2008)

Thanks for reply was interested in santa monica. Do you no how to go about starting a buisness out there. 






Fatbrit said:


> Buy an airplane ticket would be my advice. Santa Monica is both near the beach and has good schools. And you can get proper bacon.
> 
> I have no idea which visa you need since you give insufficient information. The basic methods include familial relationships, employment or loadsa money. Which one are you offering?


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

lisalisa said:


> Thanks for reply was interested in santa monica. Do you no how to go about starting a buisness out there.


So we're looking at the E2 visa presumably? Will require an investment of $250k or so and a hundred k or more beyond that for living expenses.

Have you got that amount of capital?
Have you got any business experience from your home country? If so, what type of business?
How old are your children?


----------



## fly21boi (Sep 15, 2008)

*Visit first*

I agree you should certainly buy a plane ticket first and visit to see for yourself. Los Angeles is (I would say) the most diverse area in all of the US. In terms of finding somewhere to live is going to be tricky. If you want near the good schools or near the beach plan to pay dearly for it.


----------



## JimAtJaxtr (Sep 5, 2008)

It's definitely a spendy area in the U.S. to be in. I'm a big fan of Huntington Beach if you like ocean, beaches, and sand volleyball which attracts a certain kind of sub-culture. Also, you've got to like driving in the LA region. You will drive everywhere. It's not really a walking culture (as most parts of the US really aren't walking cultures). In SF, you can get away with not have a car and using public transit and walking. NYC, you can too. Just wanted to point that out in case you're coming from an area where you're used to public transit and being able to walk to places easily. But like others have said, go fly there first. See if works for you.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

JimAtJaxtr said:


> But like others have said, go fly there first. See if works for you.


But don't make any location plans till you've sorted out the visa. Many want to come to the US (I've no idea why!) but few will be able to secure a suitable visa.


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

lisalisa - You haven't responded to any of Fatbrit's questions about what visa you intend to apply for. I'm afraid that you might be underestimating the importance of sorting out visa issues. Visas are very difficult to get, and it's getting harder all the time. They generally take a long time to process, too. As in many years, depending on what type you are applying for.

I'm bringing it up again because we get a lot of posts from people who think they can just move to whatever country they like at any time, and are very disappointed when they find out it isn't going to be that easy. So I hope you have done all the research and know what your situation is.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

I like the "buy a plane ticket" advice. If you're serious about moving over, and especially about trying to set up your own business over there, you'll need at least a couple of trips to scout out the situation.

You need to see for yourself what it's like in the industry you're considering, to maybe start picking up some of the forms you'll need and to talk to people in the industry. That may have more impact on your plans than anything you can find online, and it's a necessary part of the whole relocation process. (Besides, when it comes time to actually apply for a visa, it's very useful to have all that knowledge and experience behind you.)
Cheers,
Bev


----------

